

Human Brain Is Limiting Global Data Growth, Say Computer Scientists - taylorbuley
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27379/

======
brockf
This is one of the most ludicrous inferences I've ever seen made from a set of
data. Theorizing from Weber-Fechner law to this hypothesis might be fun at a
bar after a few drinks, but as serious science? Come on.

~~~
SapphireSun
Yea that sounds pretty out there. I don't see why data should be linked to
human brain power when you can generate gobs of data and use computers to
search through it for the few bits of interesting stuff.

~~~
brockf
Quite frankly, I'm shocked this was published anywhere. What sort of a
distribution would they have expected? A normal distribution where the average
filesize was 5GB? And to then infer that this has to do with _mental_
constraints... this will be a laugh with my colleagues.

------
adamio
Article: "Gros and co then plotted the size of each of these files types
against the number of files to get the file size distribution...audio and
video file distribution followed a log-normal curve..."

Are they concluding that compressed videos fit through our internet pipes
best?

------
jan003
Interesting and the full data file can be downloaded at
<http://www.findFiles.net> /public without restrictions.

